# character generator with non-core prestige classes?



## demon_jr (Oct 11, 2002)

can anyone recommend a good character generator for 3rd edition dnd that allows you to input your own prestige classes?

e-tools only has prestige classes from the core books and as far as i know, doesn't allow you to input your own prestige classes.

if anyone knows of another character generator that can do that, or a file that has non-core prestige classes for e-tools, i would really appreciate it.

thanks!


----------



## Baumi (Oct 11, 2002)

Redblade's Character Generator was able to do this kind of stuff... But ***** WOTC has closed it


----------



## Henry (Oct 11, 2002)

Twin Rose Campaign Suite Allows this. www.twinrose.com I don't have the program, but I believe this is the case. It has a small charge for purchase.

PCGen also  allows this.  http://pcgen.sourceforge.net  However, it comes with a large number of prestige classes from existing d20 products in it, but inputting your own requires a good bit of work, and learning their tag system for writing your own text-based data files. They are working on building a class editor now, though, I believe. PCGen is free, but it is a java-based program, meaning you need Sun's Java Virtual Machine Runtime package (also free).

You could also try Roleplaying master (http://www.enworld.org/roleplayingmaster) which I believe has this functionality. Again, I know very little about the program.


----------



## CrimsonHawk (Oct 11, 2002)

Baumi said:
			
		

> *Redblade's Character Generator was able to do this kind of stuff... But ***** WOTC has closed it  *




That bothered me as well.  But not because WOTC was pursuing the protection of their copyrighted material... we have to accept that we have to input the splatbook stuff into whatever character generator we use, regardless of which one we choose.  What bothered me was the utter sterility and unpersonableness that enveloped the letter.  I've seen mail-order spam come to me by snail-mail that was friendlier sounding.

If you're going to ask someone to comply to a license, don't stand over them like a damn golem and utter pregenerated words in a monotone voice, for the love of God!!!

For a good character generator that with an easy-to-use interface and easy customability, there are some good Excel spreadsheets on RPGSheets.com that might do the trick.  I use one that was designed for Living [insert campaign name here] use that does pretty much everything I need it to.


----------



## Davin (Oct 11, 2002)

demon_jr said:
			
		

> *can anyone recommend a good character generator for 3rd edition dnd that allows you to input your own prestige classes?*



FWIW - I'm working on a class editor for E-Tools.


----------



## Chaz (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: character generator with non-core prestige classes?*



			
				Davin said:
			
		

> *
> FWIW - I'm working on a class editor for E-Tools. *





Yay, thanks Davin.


----------



## demon_jr (Oct 12, 2002)

thanks everyone! 

when i made my character, i took a bunch of different prestige classes from other WOTC books, like Defenders of the Faith, and Sword and Fist.

now that i want to use a chargen program to maintain my char, i can't really use one since it doesn't include PrC's only core ones.

hopefully, an interface will come along where people can input PrC's without having to learn alot of technical jargon


----------



## enrious (Oct 12, 2002)

demon_jr said:
			
		

> *hopefully, an interface will come along where people can input PrC's without having to learn alot of technical jargon *




Campaign Suite.  Yahoo Mailing list and chat room that can help you if you get stuck.


----------



## Fractalwave (Oct 12, 2002)

Henry said:
			
		

> *Twin Rose Campaign Suite Allows this. www.twinrose.com I don't have the program, but I believe this is the case. It has a small charge for purchase.*




It's twinrose.net .


----------



## thalmin (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: character generator with non-core prestige classes?*



			
				Davin said:
			
		

> *
> FWIW - I'm working on a class editor for E-Tools. *




Can you give us a rough idea on the ETA? I assume it will be after the ET patch.


----------



## Davin (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: character generator with non-core prestige classes?*



			
				thalmin said:
			
		

> Can you give us a rough idea on the ETA? I assume it will be after the ET patch. [/B]



Yep, hopefully *VERY* shortly thereafter.


----------



## Twin Rose (Oct 15, 2002)

demon_jr said:
			
		

> *thanks everyone!
> 
> when i made my character, i took a bunch of different prestige classes from other WOTC books, like Defenders of the Faith, and Sword and Fist.
> 
> ...




Campaign Suite does, in fact, have a full class editor that lets you add them easily.  We also have a number of official expansions that include many more, such as those found in the Librum Equitis volumes 1 and 2.  Several PRC books from Mongoose are coming soon, and the editor lets you add as many as you might wish in the registered version.

Also, a number of fans have created other books, but I am not really aware of what all they've done.


----------

